# Liddell and Ortiz Fight



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone watching the fight tonight?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im gonna watch t. if ortiz try to stand up with him again hes gonna get kileed


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think Chuck keeps the belt!


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I think Chuck keeps the belt!


I'm with you on that OldFort. Although as I watched the weigh in lst night quite a few people seem to think that if the fight goes the distance, Tito might have a shot. I personally all in favor of Liddell. He always remains focused and never lets himself fall into the bullsh*t that Tito tries to throw at him. Some also seem sto think that Tito is a much better fighter since he last fight against Liddell. I just think he is too cocky and brash to handle a man of Liddell's calibur but I could be wrong after tonight. I also pshyched to see Forrest Griffin and Jardine tonight. I also think Forrest is a pretty well rounded fighter too. He's kind of been a favorite of mine since the reality show along with Stefan Bonner and Diego Sanchez. The Orlovski(sp?) show be pretty exciting as well. We'll just have to sit back and enjoy the fights !!!:stick:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

One of the reasons I pick CHUCK is if you saw the fight between ORTIZ and GRIFFIN, GRIFFIN won but they gave the decision to ORTIZ. IF it was that close he is not ready for CHUCK


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> One of the reasons I pick CHUCK is if you saw the fight between ORTIZ and GRIFFIN, GRIFFIN won but they gave the decision to ORTIZ. IF it was that close he is not ready for CHUCK


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. That was a BAD call and Forrest knew it too. I've thought about that and you're absolutely right, if he fights like that against Chuck he might as well cut his losses now.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if chuck can stay on his feet hes gonna win, tito cant go toe to toe with him he would get creamed, if tito get him down (chuck has an awsome sprawl) the ice man is in trouble. i respect tito, he told eveyone that he was gonna go toe to toe with chcuk in their first fight. no one at that time would even dare to take that risk.


----------



## headstrongkennels (Dec 30, 2006)

Tito is a great fighter, no one to be taken lightly, but Chuck will man handle him. He needs to keep the game on the feet, Tito can throw nasty elbows.
Chuck all the way!:cheers:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I didn't even know it was coming on tonight, but now that I know... you bet your ass I am! :stick:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Tito Gets Knocked Out Tonite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!leiban got choked out,hes a punk,wooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im watching right now,and ill keep you guys posted,YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I ended up taking my girlfriend out to dinner and missed it.  Ah well.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> One of the reasons I pick CHUCK is if you saw the fight between ORTIZ and GRIFFIN, GRIFFIN won but they gave the decision to ORTIZ. IF it was that close he is not ready for CHUCK


I SECOND THAT,BUT ortiz is looking alright and anything can happen in this type of stuff,god i love this!!
Rampage jacksons now signed to the ufc,now thats gonna be good,he is a monster i assure you...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm getting it. Can't wait. It's on now, but we had to rewind and start watching it over cause Joe missed the first couple of fights. I'd love to see Liddell win, but I just don't know guys....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

griffen just got beat,poor guy,that was brutal........


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

tiago alves looked impressive in the second and had a dominating win,good stuff!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hehe,gotta love it,lidell again,i wish he would have hurt him more!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> griffen just got beat,poor guy,that was brutal........


That was pitiful, huh?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> hehe,gotta love it,lidell again,i wish he would have hurt him more!!!!!


I can't believe they stopped it. Lidell did more damage in the first round and they let it go on. I wanted Lidell to win, but I don't think it was over when they called it. I would have liked to see them on the ground just for a bit. And Ortiz did pretty good going three rounds toe to toe. He was playing basketball on a football field.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I can't believe they stopped it. Lidell did more damage in the first round and they let it go on. I wanted Lidell to win, but I don't think it was over when they called it. I would have liked to see them on the ground just for a bit. And Ortiz did pretty good going three rounds toe to toe. He was playing basketball on a football field.


i agree,it got called to early,he only landed a few of those punches,alot of them were just glazing blows....


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

OH NO, NOW YOU GUYS ARE TALKING MY LANGUAGE!!!!!
WE LOVE TO WATCH UFC, PRIDE FIGHTING, AND ANY THING ELSE WHERE
PEOPLE GET KNOCKED OUT!!!!! NOW ARENT WE SICK PEOPLE, LOL.
I AGREE THEY SHOULD HAVE LET THAT MATCH CONTINUE. I THINK IT HAD TO DO WITH THE REF. IS IT JUST ME OR DID ANYONE NOTICE THAT BIG JOHN WAS'NT IN THERE. WHERE WAS *"BIG BAD JOHN"? *I NEVER LIKED TITO UNTIL THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER WHEN HE WAS THE COACH. HE GAINED MY RESPECT AS A HUMAN. EVEN WITH HIS COMMENT LAST NIGHT.

ALLTHOUGH LIDELL IS THE  AND HE DESERVES TO BE WHERE HE IS!
AND FOREST.......... RUN FOREST RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALL THAT TRAINING, EATING ALL THAT RAW FOOD, ALL THAT WATER.........
JUST GOES TO SHOW ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

KO's are ok but im much more into the grapling aspects of things expecially when i have some experience in that feild. id rather see some one get takin out with a triangle than a right hook.


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

[QUOTE
Rampage jacksons now signed to the ufc,now thats gonna be good,he is a monster i assure you...[/QUOTE]

Can't wait to see him fight Chuck Liddell next. What about Matt Cera and George St. Pierre and Travis Lutter and Sylva? They should make for some preety good fights. I'm not a big fan of Matt Cera so I'm hoping he gets rocked. I think Travis Luter is decent but we'll see what happens. I definitley would have liked to see a little ground and pound with Chuck and Tito but all in all I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wheezie said:


> KO's are ok but im much more into the grapling aspects of things expecially when i have some experience in that feild. id rather see some one get takin out with a triangle than a right hook.


not me. i can get into it when they're actually moving around, but i hate it when they end up all hugged up on the ground. i like the toe to toe knock down blow outs. left right combos and all that. but, the lidell ortiz match was one i would have liked to have seen go to the ground if only for a minute.

love the run forest run comment.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> not me. i can get into it when they're actually moving around, but i hate it when they end up all hugged up on the ground. i like the toe to toe knock down blow outs. left right combos and all that. but, the lidell ortiz match was one i would have liked to have seen go to the ground if only for a minute.
> 
> love the run forest run comment.


on the matt it is such an art unlike throwing bombs hoping to land one or 2. then again im pretty biased cause i always took it to the mat.

this is perhaps my favorite match


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wheezie said:


> on the matt it is such an art unlike throwing bombs hoping to land one or 2. then again im pretty biased cause i always took it to the mat.
> 
> this is perhaps my favorite match


I guess if I undrestood grapling more I would get into it. But, to the average onlooker, it's boring. I know they're doing some damage down there, and some of that stuff has to hurt a lot worse than any punch ever could, but it's just not as fun to watch for me.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll just use Royce gracie as an exaple since he is probably the most known grapler, back when the ufc didint have a weight limit (back when it was good) gracie was taking out guys that out weighed him by 180 lbs easy. and he would do it with only throwing one or 2 punches. but i know what you mean if you dont really know anything about *****, judo, or ju jitsu it does look like a couple guys just rolling around.


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

wheezie said:


> I'll just use Royce gracie as an exaple since he is probably the most known grapler, back when the ufc didint have a weight limit (back when it was good) gracie was taking out guys that out weighed him by 180 lbs easy. and he would do it with only throwing one or 2 punches. but i know what you mean if you dont really know anything about *****, judo, or ju jitsu it does look like a couple guys just rolling around.


Royce Gracie has been fighting since he was 13 yrs old. Just about his whole family was into it. Matter of fact didn't his father just pass not to long ago. If I heard right, his father is te one who was training Stephan Bonner.


----------

